# [EMPATHY]no puedo instalar (cerrado)

## bontakun

hola comunidad, como siempre problemas en instalación en aplicaciones.

```
_gen/all.xml:10: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !

Bytes: 0xA9 0x20 0x32 0x30

  <tp:copyright>Copyright © 2009-2011 Collabora Ltd.</tp:copyright>

                          ^

unable to parse _gen/all.xml

le he dado un par de vueltas al tema pero no logro dar con la solución, al comenzar la compilación me arroja el siguiente error
```

espero me puedan ayudar

Saludos

----------

## gringo

umm, tienes habilitado UTF-8 en tu gentoo ?

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
eselect locale list
```

?

----------

## bontakun

estimados, gracias por las respuestas

 *gringo wrote:*   

> umm, tienes habilitado UTF-8 en tu gentoo ?

 

creo que no, en base a eso, no he podido habilitarlo =/

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice Código:
> 
> ```
> eselect locale list
> ```
> ...

 

```

area51 linux # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US

  [3]   en_US.iso88591

  [4]   en_US.utf8

  [5]   es_ES

  [6]   es_ES@euro

  [7]   es_ES.iso88591

  [8]   es_ES.iso885915@euro

  [9]   POSIX

  [10]  spanish *

  [ ]   (free form)
```

no he logrado dar con algo como es_ES.utf8

Sé que debe ser algo trivial, pero no he podido dar con la solución

Saludos

----------

## bontakun

problema solucionado

```
localedef -i es_CL -f UTF-8 es_CL.UTF-8
```

luego

```
eselect locale list
```

y finalmente

```
eselect locale set 5
```

Si alguien tiene alguna recomendación adicional es bienvenida

Saludos y muchas gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que deberías configurar las locales con el archivo locale.gen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap5

Bastaría añadir una línea con 

```
es_CL UTF-8
```

Así no perderás esta locale cuando hagas una actualización de glibc.

----------

## bontakun

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que deberías configurar las locales con el archivo locale.gen:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap5
> 
> Bastaría añadir una línea con 
> ...

 

Interesante, pese a que mi problema está solucionado voy a probar igual. Gracias por la respuesta

Saludos

----------

